# 5W and 10W 365nm emitters from LedEngin



## Canuke (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anyone seen or worked with these?

http://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=154120973


----------



## PapaLumen (Sep 17, 2010)

wow look at that!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 17, 2010)

It looks interesting. I'm waiting for the price to come down since I'm a little nervous about applying power to a $110 LED.


----------



## chimo (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting ratings. 

For the 5W devices they list operating current at 1000mA and operating voltage at 4.3V.
So... consumption at rated input is 4.3W

The 10 Watt unit is rated at 17.2W consumption, but in the image, the die looks like it is phosphor-covered.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 17, 2010)

chimo said:


> Interesting ratings.
> 
> For the 5W devices they list operating current at 1000mA and operating voltage at 4.3V.
> So... consumption at rated input is 4.3W
> ...



That photo of the 10 watt LED is clearly incorrect. There are no phosphor-coasted UV LEDs. I've seen many websites where they substitute a photo of a while LED for a UV part.


----------



## Bionic-Badger (Sep 18, 2010)

I've emailed them about the LED binning. Hopefully they received/ordered a good set of LEDs. Though it's not like there are any other sources that even sell this LED variant; so it's take what you can get. From the delivery schedule some of the order should be arriving any day now.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## evilc66 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've used the 5W version for some brief testing. They work as advertized. Not sure how much more info the OP is looking for though.


----------



## Bionic-Badger (Sep 22, 2010)

I received some info from Mouser about the binning from what they read from a label on the 10W bare device (exact email quote):

Line 2. Stocked reel marked: RF Bin L 800-1000mW_PW Bin U1 365-370nm 

However, after contacting LEDEngin about this "L" radiant flux bin (the datasheet only goes from F to K) they told me that the UV LEDs currently only go up to J flux binning. I'm not really sure what to make of it.

Regardless, Mouser is the only online site I can buy these from, so I'm stuck with what they receive. I've ordered a 10W star, some parts to make the 17.2V 1A DC power supply, and a CoolerMaster 794-ECC-00499-01-GP 13W LED heatsink. The star ETA is mid-October from the delivery dates on the site, but it might be later.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 22, 2010)

Me being curious. 

Besides finding scorpions or puppy carpet stains, what do you plan on using these emitters for?


----------



## The Berr (Sep 23, 2010)

I have an increasing requirement for this 365nm output and would be willing to pay for a working flashlight using these leds. Could anyone interested please contact me.


----------



## CrufflerSteve (Sep 23, 2010)

There are a bunch of flashlights that use the Nichia 365nm LEDs (2W). These 5 & 10 W ones really seem impressive. I'm not used to giving this much power to an LED. How much of a heat sink do they use?

These are solidly into the Long Wave Ultra Violet spectrum and the datasheets shows virtually no light in the visible violet spectrum. Here a link showing the types of UV: http://uvminerals.org/fms/spectrum
I can find things to look at other than scorpions and pee stains. I might pick up a 5W one to play with.

Steve


----------



## LEDite (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is a photo of a UV light I have been making with some LEDengin UV LED's:






I have been very pleased with the performance of the host/LED.

The finned heatsink has worked well in my customer's applications.

LEDite


----------



## Bionic-Badger (Sep 24, 2010)

deadrx7conv said:


> Me being curious.
> 
> Besides finding scorpions or puppy carpet stains, what do you plan on using these emitters for?


 
I'm trying to do some UV photobleaching of Bayer filters on camera CCDs. I don't know if it'll even work (some reported trying it), but it's worth a shot. While silicon can tolerate the UV just fine, it doesn't like being cooked by heat. The spectral purity of the LED will help avoid the heat that other UV sources (e.g. the sun) produce. Could be neat for UV photography too.

365nm is UV-B radiation. I'll also be trying UV-C from a germicidal lamp which is at 256nm. That wavelength is more "destructive", and most optics have no designed protections against it aside from the natural opacity of plate glass (very little UV-C makes it to Earth). I'm not sure how well the CCD or other parts of the sensor will fare under that kind of radiation.



CrufflerSteve said:


> There are a bunch of flashlights that use the Nichia 365nm LEDs (2W). These 5 & 10 W ones really seem impressive. I'm not used to giving this much power to an LED. How much of a heat sink do they use?


 
I've ordered one of Coolermaster's 13.6W heatpiped heatsinks. They're made for LEDEngin LEDs, and use air convection to cool. I expect I just apply thermal grease to the star, mount it to the heatsink and it's ready to go. I'm not sure how I'll mount it from there though, as it's pretty long. The UV LEDs "only" emit up to a watt of radiant power, so they're not terribly efficient, but still pretty darn powerful for a UV LED. I'll have to provide 17.2V to just have the emitter turn on, and then 700mA-1000mA of current.


----------

